# Never Summer Board Recommendation?



## Elesner44 (Dec 9, 2017)

I’ve been riding the same Burton Custom X for about 10 years and it’s finally time for a new board. I loved my custom x but I’m looking to switch it up and Never Summer has caught my eye. I’m trying to decide between the Ripsaw, Chairman and West. I like a stiff board that I can take in the trees, the powder and bombing/carving steep groomers. I love carving big turns and when/if I hit the park I tend to hit the smaller jumps. I’m a heavier rider at 5’11 235lb. My custom x was a 164 but I’m looking to go a little smaller between a 160 and 162. I wear a size 13 boot so the board has to wide as well. I appreciate any recommendations the community has.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd probably recommend The Chairman for what you described.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

If your looking for stiff you should probably cross the West off the list. Have you ridden boards with crc profiles? You may or may not like that change coming from a custom x. I demoed all 3 of those boards last spring and I want a chairman, fast, grips and holds an edge even on hard stuff and ice. It doesn't have that full camber rebound but this years version of the chairman with ripsaw profile is a bit better than the older ones in that regard. The ripsaw was also fun, agile, responsive. The West was a bit softer than I was expecting and I rode it on a shitty icey day, I wasn't thrilled with it in those conditions.
I was 230lbs at the time and rode the
18 West 162
17 Chairman 164
18 Chairman 165x(the one I want)
18 Ripsaw 163x


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have tried all those boards and also thought the Chairman X was the choice for you based on what you say you want (X = wide version). We had a discussion on that board here

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/neversummer/234066-2018-never-summer-chairman-wide-ripsaw.html

I bought my own wide Chairman this year and have taken it out once and absolutely love that board..


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

None of those are going to be a great match for what you're looking for or better than the Custom X, but Chairman is probably you're best bet of them.


----------



## Elesner44 (Dec 9, 2017)

Based on what I'm looking for what would you recommend? What other boards and companies should I be looking at?


----------



## Elesner44 (Dec 9, 2017)

Based on what I'm looking for is there a camber board you'd recommend?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Where are you located? Maybe check Never Summers site and see if you can make it to a demo day to try some of those boards. When you said you want to switch it up do you mean you want something different from the Custom X or are you looking for a similar ride? That clarification might help people make suggestions and if you are looking for a similar ride you probably want to stick with stiff and full camber. Perhaps a similar sidecut as well.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Why on gods earth would you switch a Custom X for a NS? Ugliest boards alive


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

unsuspected said:


> Why on gods earth would you switch a Custom X for a NS? Ugliest boards alive


Because it will pair up nicely with his Ed Hardy t-shirts?



#deathbeforefashion #moreeaglesandflagsplease #justaddskulls #dudewheresmyharley


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

unsuspected said:


> Why on gods earth would you switch a Custom X for a NS? Ugliest boards alive


probably because despite NS hate being cool, they actually ride pretty nice. not gonna defend their graphics, though this years aren't as bad as they have been.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Meh, graphics are personal as to whether or not you like them. But, NS graphics pretty much run the gamut so I'm not sure how anyone can just blanket say that they all suck.

The next board I buy for the graphic will be the first.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah, I know this is all personal preference, but as far as bad graphics, does the name Lib Tech come to mind ??


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the Lib Tech boards are pretty much all loud. Kinda love it or hate it. I don't mind some of their graphics, but I hate magnetraction so I never give a Lib a second glance.


----------



## Elesner44 (Dec 9, 2017)

This got off topic quickly. I can care less what the board looks like as long as it performs. Last time I bought a board you didn’t have all these crc, rcr, camber etc... options. I’ve heard good things about how NS boards perform but I’m open to suggestions of other companies. I’m just looking for a quality stiff, wide board that I can shred the whole mountain with. I loved my 09 cusotm x but I’m looking to spend a little less on a new boar and I’m open to any board design.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Because it will pair up nicely with his Ed Hardy t-shirts?
> 
> 
> 
> #deathbeforefashion #moreeaglesandflagsplease #justaddskulls #dudewheresmyharley


Ruroc helmet is mandatory? Haha


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

How about the Never Summer 25? I have one day on that and two on the Ripsaw - similar icy conditions with powder stashes on one day- in Mount Snow in Vermont, ridden two weeks apart. I prefered the 25. It handled ice and hard pack well and I was able to whip it around in the moguls. I thought the Ripsaw was snappier of the two. Both handled chop really well too. Easily hit high 30s-low 40s just cruising around and could tell they could handle more with no issues. Especially the Ripsaw, I felt like it just wanted to go and it was my dead legs holding it back.
I think the 25 is now the Maverix, but not positive.

Some of the LibTech boards make me think Tim & Eric designed them. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*wasting time with fully wrapped edges and fast bases...*



linvillegorge said:


> , NS graphics pretty much run the gamut so I'm not sure ...


except devastation porn, NS havent even dipped a toe in it, so wierd of them


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

Never Summer boards are pretty sick both for performance and graphics. They are expensive, never on any sale/discount and available in very limited quantity. People that can't get a hold of them and/or obsessed with catchy camber boards tend to hate them. Ignore the haters. 

Once you ride any NS boards, you will be blown away! They are truly a step above the rest. Stick to the Ripsaw profile!


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

griffin1324 said:


> How about the Never Summer 25? I have one day on that and two on the Ripsaw - similar icy conditions with powder stashes on one day- in Mount Snow in Vermont, ridden two weeks apart. I prefered the 25. It handled ice and hard pack well and I was able to whip it around in the moguls. I thought the Ripsaw was snappier of the two. Both handled chop really well too. Easily hit high 30s-low 40s just cruising around and could tell they could handle more with no issues. Especially the Ripsaw, I felt like it just wanted to go and it was my dead legs holding it back.
> I think the 25 is now the Maverix, but not positive.
> 
> Some of the LibTech boards make me think Tim & Eric designed them.


Really like what I've read about the NS 25, but being a "special' edition I am curious if they will repeat the board under another name. Anyone able to confirm the Maverix is the same board as the 25? Reviews make it sound a little different.

Would really like to demo any NS board since they have a different profile from the Lib Techs and full camber boards I own or have owned in the past. Unfortunately they don't seem to make it up to the PNW often or at all for demos.

Graphics on the Lib Tech/Mervin boards are definitely loud in general but they've had some real cool graphics over the years IMO.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Captn_K said:


> Never Summer boards are pretty sick both for performance and graphics. They are expensive, never on any sale/discount and available in very limited quantity. People that can't get a hold of them and/or obsessed with catchy camber boards tend to hate them. Ignore the haters.
> 
> Once you ride any NS boards, you will be blown away! They are truly a step above the rest. Stick to the Ripsaw profile!


LOLLERS:laugh2:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Captn_K said:


> Never Summer boards are pretty sick both for performance and graphics. They are expensive, never on any sale/discount and available in very limited quantity. People that can't get a hold of them and/or obsessed with catchy camber boards tend to hate them. Ignore the haters.
> 
> Once you ride any NS boards, you will be blown away! They are truly a step above the rest. Stick to the Ripsaw profile!


I've owned two Never Summers, both with ripsaw profile, both purchased on sale. I don't own either anymore, though I'd love to have another Funslinger. 

They're good boards, but put the Kool-aid down dude.


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

The fact that you would love to have another NS Funslinger says it all and proves my point.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Elesner44 said:


> I’ve been riding the same Burton Custom X for about 10 years and it’s finally time for a new board. I loved my custom x but I’m looking to switch it up and Never Summer has caught my eye. I’m trying to decide between the Ripsaw, Chairman and West. I like a stiff board that I can take in the trees, the powder and bombing/carving steep groomers. I love carving big turns and when/if I hit the park I tend to hit the smaller jumps. I’m a heavier rider at 5’11 235lb. My custom x was a 164 but I’m looking to go a little smaller between a 160 and 162. I wear a size 13 boot so the board has to wide as well. I appreciate any recommendations the community has.


I ride the NS Chairman as my daily driver (the Custom X is my favorite Burton board so our tastes may be similar) and think it would be a good board for your purpose. I find the Custom X better on pure groomer days but the Chairman more versatile especially in variable condition. I do have to ask if you've ridden any form of CRC or Flying V before. The middle rocker between the underfoot camber does a few things. It provides a middle pivot and flex point. The middle rocker also makes fore/aft weight balance and shifting pretty key. You can ride it just like you ride a normal full camber board. The ripsaw camber hooks in well though not as catchy as the custom X and the board carves very well. It's a stiff and very damp board and you'll need to aggressively load it up in turns to get a good energetic rebound. This should be no problem for you since you are used to loading up the Custom X. An aggressive rider is going to find it way more fun than a non-aggressive one. If you skid turns or pivot turns instead of carving, the middle rocker becomes a pivot point giving it a looser feel than a full camber board. I've had my old Chairman with the older CRC profile and my current chairman with the current more camber dominant CRC profile in basically every condition imaginable. Powder, ice, east coast hardpack, groomers, slush, steeps, moguls, trees and even park and it's been pretty versatile within the bounds of a stiff freeride board. (Jibbing on it is not fun.) It's also underrated for powder. With that middle rocker, I could just put a bit of weight on the back foot and pop the nose right up out of the snow. On a day where I might see powder, then tracked out powder and bumps to groomers to ice, I'd rather have my Chairman than any of my other boards. On a pure groomer day, I might take my Amplid UNW8 (Amplid's Custom X competitor) over it.

Note that some people don't like the CRC camber profile. I think CRC is fine and have owned the NS Ripsaw, NS Proto, and the NS Raptor but currently the Chairman is my only CRC boards and all my other boards Amplid, Burton, K2, and Gentemstick are camber.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Captn_K said:


> The fact that you would love to have another NS Funslinger says it all and proves my point.


I currently have 7 boards, so not really. 4 of which I'd ride much more than another Funslinger.

My point was countering yours. I got them on discount, they're not in limited quantities, I've ridden them many days and wasn't blown away, or of the opinion they're a step above the rest. They're snowboards. They do snowboard things. I like riding snowboards. I would like to ride a Funslinger snowboard again because it was a blast, along with dozens of other snowboards I'd like to ride again or for the first time.

Non of that should be earth shattering.


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

Just out of curiosity - what boards do you own or rate high? 

I have owned and demoed a bunch of boards too and I always have more fun on NS boards and push myself to do crazy things much easier on them. You don't really need to adjust your riding much to have fun. I'm not married to NS boards. I demo boards and buy/sell every year. I'm actually looking into demoing Burton Skeleton Key (regular, not the twin) and the Jones Mind Expander.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

While I really like my Chairman, if you want to look outside of NS there are so many good choices these days:

If you want a board similar to the Custom X, you could go Nitro Pantera, Amplid UNW8 or Capita Supernova. If you want more versatility, you could go with a Yes Optimistic or Nitro Squash (The Yes is wide btu has a tight side cut radius and the Nitro might be too narrow). And out of left field, the Burton Cheetah limited re-release looks awesome.

Damn it; didn't realize I was responding to a month old thread.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Captn_K said:


> Just out of curiosity - what boards do you own or rate high?


Rate high is pretty broad, depends for what purpose. Currently owning a Ride Warpig, Endeavor Archetype, and Flow Whiteout I'd ride all of those more than a Funslinger. I have a Salomon Villain I could swap out for a Funslinger, both fun in different ways. I loved the Endeavor Cobain I have that's just too narrow for me now, trying to track down a wide version. Forum Destroyer Double Dog was a blast too, kinda similar to the Funslinger but a touch stiffer and not as great of a sidecut. I've owned Burton Customs, Custom X, and Flight Attendant. Obviously very different from a Funslinger, but I think I'd prefer any of those over say a Chairman

I just don't see the point in being Dogmatic about snowboard brands. Every brand makes a board or 3 that I'd love to own and ride, and every brand makes a board or 3 that I'd probably think are utter turds, or completely not for me. I'd love to try a NS Twenty-Five, but doubt I'd enjoy a Warlock. Never Summer make good boards, but they're not the be-all-end-all. No brand is.


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

No offense but all those combined would not add up to the NS Proto TT. You sound like a collector more than a rider. 

I've never ridden the Chairman (maybe in a week). But most Never Summer sticks are more all mountain than any of those boards.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Captn_K said:


> No offense but all those combined would not add up to the NS Proto TT. You sound like a collector more than a rider.
> 
> I've never ridden the Chairman (maybe in a week). But most Never Summer sticks are more all mountain than any of those boards.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrFSnSzYLlc


no, you sound like a total fanboy. I trust phedder the most on this forum. the T2 is a great board, but it has no fucking pop. that kills it. NS make great boards, but saying they are the end all be all makes you sound stupid as fuck. I like neversummer, it's a good quality board, but it's still a snowboard. They are cheaper than burton and libtech btw.

p.s. @Phedder plz have my babies. kthx


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol. You two should get a room. The fact that you NS haters have hijacked this guy's thread to trashtalk NS boards says it all. You have actually provided no good advice to the thread starter. Get lost !


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Captn_K said:


> Lol. You two should get a room. The fact that you NS haters have hijacked this guy's thread to trashtalk NS boards says it all. You have actually provided no good advice to the thread starter. Get lost !


I would if I could. 

I'm convinced you're a troll... you're making NS look bad, even though it isn't.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I have had the Proto Type Two for a year now and I love it. Super fun board. Some guys have shit on the pop, but I'm too old to jump so I don't care about that. If you want to go fast and ride switch, it is amazing.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Captn_K said:


> No offense but all those combined would not add up to the NS Proto TT. You sound like a collector more than a rider.
> 
> I've never ridden the Chairman (maybe in a week). But most Never Summer sticks are more all mountain than any of those boards.


A collector more than a rider? Dude I'm not trying to talk myself up here, I'm far from a pro, super steazy, or gnarly rider, but I'm at 86 days this season and got over 160 last season. I ride plenty. I'm on my 4th winter in a row going back and forth between NZ and Canada, and I haven't missed a month on snow since May 2016.

Guess what the other NS board I owned was? A 158W Proto Type 2, probably put 15 days on it. I liked it, profile was super versatile and the sidecut ripped...But, it had no pop. That was a deal breaker for me. Neither of us are hating or trashtalking NS, we're openly saying we like them, there's just other boards and brands out there too. The only reason I got rid of it was the lack of pop, I replaced it with a Salomon Huck Knife, which I'll happily admit is a *worse* snowboard overall. But, it had very solid pop, still carved and buttered well, which suits how I ride twins better than the Type 2 did. 
@jae I don't want to lose my figure, I'm even feeding the trolls to avoid packing more on. Adoption?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jans_kroot said:


> I used it for jump practice in Kitzbuhel and it was nice really. People think I was in national team. LOL. The American Olympics snowboarder Chris Corning was riding the Proto TT in last year competition. He is very good.
> 
> I just found a 157. I want to get it but it's in another USA state I think. Sorry still learning your country.. haha


Call around to Christy Sports. They're showing them in stock online. They may not have them in every location, but you can probably find a store around the Denver area holding one.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

RR79 said:


> As Jans pointed out, Chris Corning rocks the Proto TT. He is in the US Team to compete in the upcoming olympics. Did someone say the board does not have pop. Really? Google Chris Corning. Reality sinks in real fast.


*ahem*

Chris transitioned to the Shaper Twin last year.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

RR79 said:


> Be proud that this one small company is making the biggest noise in the industry for ALL the right reasons.


 @The Chairman is a fairly active member here and gives a lot back to the community. He does a lot for Never Summers public image and helps spread the stoke, always. 

You on the other hand are just coming off as a jack ass, and you're not doing a single shred of good for them. 



RR79 said:


> *The irony* is you NS haters are the real brand obsessed collectors


Not a hater. Of the 7 boards I currently own, they're from 6 different brands. You make no sense. 



RR79 said:


> A bunch of meatheads...


_There's_ some irony!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I love Never Summer boards and have 4 in active rotation. Also have 8 other boards of various brands, shapes, sizes that I take out depending on conditions. So I guess I am a collector who can’t make sound judgement. 

If someone asks for a specific brand recommendation, there will always be someone that suggests another. Not because they hate that brand but because they think others are worthy of consideration, too. Is that so unacceptable, that you have to tell them to shut up and label them with illogical stereotypes?

And what is wrong being a collector, anyway?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I feel like I'm fighting against 1directioners. you guys are fanboying so hard you can't read. 


I LIKE NEVERSUMMER!


I like other board brands too. 


Yes Chris Corning used to ride a type two, but it was a gutted type two. not the same board. He can also ride bindings on a plank and still rip. 

I only bought 4 boards total within 3 seasons, so you can't say I'm a collector. I own a capita mercury, burton gatekeeper, rome reverb rocker. all of them have more pop than the type 2 I used to own so I sold it. 


You're not drinking Kool-aid at this point, you're drinking the NS semen.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

This RR79 guy is a ballsy new member to the forum.

An idiot - but a ballsy idiot.

(I especially like his assertion that someone is stuck in the 90s, yet he refers to NS boards as "the shizzle". Hilarious!)

:laugh2:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

RR79 said:


> Not everyone here is gonna waste their hard earned money collecting numerous boards that collect dust over years in the wrong wasteful hands.


Did you miss the part where I said I haven't had a month off snow since May 2016? No dust being collected on any of them. Have fun trolling, I'm gonna go ride tomorrow...and the next day, and the next day, and the next day, and the next day. Sunday and Monday are generally the days I don't ride, but hey if it's quiet I might take a split shift and get in a few hours anyway.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

SnowDragon said:


> (I especially like his assertion that someone is stuck in the 90s, yet he refers to NS boards as "the sizzle". Hilarious!)
> 
> :laugh2:


I wanted to point out the irony also, but thought, what's the point.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

jae said:


> I wanted to point out the irony also, but thought, what's the point.


And since when was buying snowboards ever a sound financial investment decision? Dude's clearly killing it on Wall Street. 



RR79 said:


> ..making a sound financial investment decision for anyone looking to buy just one board.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

rawr i'm so mad aaaaarrrr!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Captn_K said:


> Never Summer boards are pretty sick both for performance and graphics. They are expensive, never on any sale/discount and available in very limited quantity. People that can't get a hold of them and/or obsessed with catchy camber boards tend to hate them. Ignore the haters.
> 
> Once you ride any NS boards, you will be blown away! They are truly a step above the rest. Stick to the Ripsaw profile!


Almost all wrong.



Captn_K said:


> The fact that you would love to have another NS Funslinger says it all and proves my point.


Nonsense.



Phedder said:


> I currently have 7 boards, so not really. 4 of which I'd ride much more than another Funslinger.
> 
> My point was countering yours. I got them on discount, they're not in limited quantities, I've ridden them many days and wasn't blown away, or of the opinion they're a step above the rest. They're snowboards. They do snowboard things. I like riding snowboards. I would like to ride a Funslinger snowboard again because it was a blast, along with dozens of other snowboards I'd like to ride again or for the first time.
> 
> Non of that should be earth shattering.


Very well put.



Captn_K said:


> No offense but all those combined would not add up to the NS Proto TT. You sound like a collector more than a rider.
> 
> I've never ridden the Chairman (maybe in a week). But most Never Summer sticks are more all mountain than any of those boards.


More horseshit.



jae said:


> no, you sound like a total fanboy. I trust phedder the most on this forum. the T2 is a great board, but it has no fucking pop. that kills it. NS make great boards, but saying they are the end all be all makes you sound stupid as fuck. I like neversummer, it's a good quality board, but it's still a snowboard. They are cheaper than burton and libtech btw.
> 
> p.s. @Phedder plz have my babies. kthx


^^^ That.


----------



## Stavros (Sep 13, 2015)

jans_kroot said:


> Hi guys I'm also looking for a Never Summer board. I rode the Proto type in Austria last year during demo day. I liked it very much. We don't have these type of hybrid asym boards here. My family is moving to Denver so I will finally buy one this year, maybe from factory but I heard they are sold out direct. I went to the shop in city and they had the other boards but not the proto.
> 
> For 182cm height and 90kg what size snowboard should I get? I emailed them but no reply yet. Thank you very much.
> 
> PS: what is that video about? Burton is for as you say old timers here in Austria. I don't want to be joked about. haha..



hello


where in austria did you demo the neversummer?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

You're all a bunch of know-nothing assholes, everyone knows Lamar boards are the shizzle!!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

JHanders said:


> LOLza! Villain for a Funslinger? Were you high on crack or smtn?? Flow Whiteout sucks too. You could not pay me enough to ride let alone own any of those boards instead of a slinger.
> :blahblah: I need to get me some of your whatever drink or edible you are on LOL. No wonder you have all these boards cause you are high all the time. Man I need to move to CO. Can I hit you up?


Wow!
Is every new member to this forum a Never Summer fanboy? AND a moron?

What makes you think that Phedder is in Colorado?
His profile clearly states New Zealand and Canada.
He has stated in several of his posts that he goes back and forth between New Zealand and Canada.
Just because you are in blind love with Colorado-based Never Summer doesn't mean every snowboarder lives/rides there.

Btw, I am not a NS hater, in case you are wondering.:|


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

My .02 is that these are all the same person, trolling us from multiple accounts. They’re not being serious.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I had a Never Summer, twas a great snowboard. Damp and confidence inspiring, it really helped bring my riding along. So much so that I don't need those training wheels any longer and prefer my snowboards with snap, life and personality about them.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> My .02 is that these are all the same person, trolling us from multiple accounts. They’re not being serious.


100%, which just makes it sadder. It's not even good trolling. 

I hope he gets some snow where ever he is soon, he clearly needs something to be happy about and his dogs going to get sick of the peanut butter eventually.


----------



## fdavidson477 (Jan 10, 2018)

I saw this thread after i posted mine a few mins ago.. Why do you guys say these mean things to other fellow riders who just happen to like Never Summer boards like my son does. You guys are so rude. I hope my kid who is just starting out his pro career never comes across you guys. Shame on you. He will own his first Never Summer very soon, only to be bullied by you low lives.

I just want to learn more about Never Summer boards to buy him one. You gonna fry me too? They are so hard to find at shops and no local shop apart from the ones in CO know much about them. What I do know is that even the coaches are speaking so highly of these boards and the senior team is entirely on their boards. That says something.

Please stop with all this nonconstructive criticism and let other NS owners share their experiences openly. My son is one of them and I really dont appreciate this talk. You guys are ruining this forum.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

fdavidson477 said:


> I saw this thread after i posted mine a few mins ago.. Why do you guys say these mean things to other fellow riders who just happen to like Never Summer boards like my son does. You guys are so rude. I hope my kid who is just starting out his pro career never comes across you guys. Shame on you. He will own his first Never Summer very soon, only to be bullied by you low lives.
> 
> I just want to learn more about Never Summer boards to buy him one. You gonna fry me too? They are so hard to find at shops and no local shop apart from the ones in CO know much about them. What I do know is that even the coaches are speaking so highly of these boards and the senior team is entirely on their boards. That says something.
> 
> Please stop with all this nonconstructive criticism and let other NS owners share their experiences openly. My son is one of them and I really dont appreciate this talk. You guys are ruining this forum.


lmao this one is funny.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Yaaaawn, another of these...

I have 2 NS boards. And an Arbor. And a K2 rock board. And no $$$ left. Different conditions/days call for different board characteristics. All depends on which side of the bed I woke up on and how soft the snow is.

Heck, I'm learning how to ski so I can change it up even more.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

fdavidson477 said:


> I saw this thread after i posted mine a few mins ago.. Why do you guys say these mean things to other fellow riders who just happen to like Never Summer boards like my son does. You guys are so rude. I hope my kid who is just starting out his pro career never comes across you guys. Shame on you. He will own his first Never Summer very soon, only to be bullied by you low lives.
> 
> I just want to learn more about Never Summer boards to buy him one. You gonna fry me too? They are so hard to find at shops and no local shop apart from the ones in CO know much about them. What I do know is that even the coaches are speaking so highly of these boards and the senior team is entirely on their boards. That says something.
> 
> Please stop with all this nonconstructive criticism and let other NS owners share their experiences openly. My son is one of them and I really dont appreciate this talk. You guys are ruining this forum.


Spend a few years on this forum listening to Never Summer fanboys touting all NS products as superior to all other snowboard brands out there.
Listen to one guy go on ad nauseum about how he HAD to get a Proto Type Two in its limited release first year, as if Never Summer would not make the board any more. Same idiot spent $1100 (Canadian) to get this glorious board.

Now, try to take these people seriously.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

SnowDragon said:


> Spend a few years on this forum listening to Never Summer fanboys touting all NS products as superior to all other snowboard brands out there.
> Listen to one guy go on ad nauseum about how he HAD to get a Proto Type Two in its limited release first year, as if Never Summer would not make the board any more. Same idiot spent $1100 (Canadian) to get this glorious board.
> 
> Now, try to take these people seriously.


if you have the money, might as well. He got to ride it for 6 months before the masses. Some people have money to burn, i.e. the burton heads who buy the whole family tree line every year. It's what they enjoy. a cygnus is $3k now. lol, mystery's are going for 2k... Same arguments can be said about buying a ferrari over a corvette I guess.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SnowDragon said:


> Spend a few years on this forum listening to Never Summer fanboys touting all NS products as superior to all other snowboard brands out there.
> Listen to one guy go on ad nauseum about how he HAD to get a Proto Type Two in its limited release first year, as if Never Summer would not make the board any more. Same idiot spent $1100 (Canadian) to get this glorious board.
> 
> Now, try to take these people seriously.


Meh, every company that makes decent stuff has it's fanboys. Just look at how so many people lose their minds over Union custom house bindings because they have a graphic that looks like a PBR label or they do a collab with some other company they dick ride.

I'm definitely a big NS guy. Really dig most of their boards. Pretty much everything I've been on from them with the exception of the Cobra. That board sucked. LOL! I don't exclusively ride NS by any means and also own boards from Capita, Marhar, Rome, and Burton currently but I'll always have a couple NS boards in the quiver. They make good shit that lasts.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

takashibam said:


> What's this non-sense no pop bullshit I keep reading about on the proto?? A buddy of mine has one and my brother in law just got one. They both talk about how poppy it is.. I don't get it. Both of these guys are VERY advanced, *spend their whole time on groomers and carve all day.
> *


Maybe if they actually tried getting above the groomers they'd realise it lacks pop. 

How many new accounts are going to be created just to post in this thread...:dry:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Three sock puppets have been removed. The fourth one doesn't appear to be coming from the same location.


----------

